# Miltoniopsis Primrose



## L I Jane (Jun 10, 2006)

This is just for the miltoniopsis lover ,Heather.:rollhappy:


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 10, 2006)

This is a picture of one flower of Bert Fields Crimson Glow-had 9 spks.Like it Heather mmmmmm?


----------



## Dee (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, if Heather doesn't like I sure do. They are great! Mine could look like that if I just had more humidity! Great growing.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 10, 2006)

WOW!!! :drool:

ok I change my mind about a purely slipper forum!


----------



## bwester (Jun 10, 2006)

I bet Heather is really a closet Miltonia lover, she just doesnt want to admit it.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm surprised she hasn't popped in to say Yuck!!!


----------



## bwester (Jun 10, 2006)

give her a minute


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 11, 2006)

I like it. Those spots are neon! Do you have any more to share Jane?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Very pretty :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 11, 2006)

For 'Phrag'
Here is another one that I'm fond of called Martin Orenstein 'Randi'.I used to have a lot more but over the years-they went 'kaput'. I have a couple more --other than the ones shown that I saved from the brink of extinction but they aren't in bloom now.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 11, 2006)

PHRAG 
Also, for non growers of miltoniopsis the pattern of spots cascading down the lip suchas Bert Fields & others,is called the waterfall pattern.Here is another miltoniopsis called Robert Strauss that I've had for years which used to be in a 6" Pot--now back up to a 4" after it went down hill & has been blooming well again for the past few years.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 12, 2006)

bwester said:


> I bet Heather is really a closet Miltonia lover, she just doesnt want to admit it.




SHE IS!!! She sent this email to me today:

"no I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove miltonias! "


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

lienluu said:


> SHE IS!!! She sent this email to me today:
> 
> "no I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove miltonias! "



Oh. You little brat! You tricked me into saying that!!!!! 
Hahahahaa!!!!!
LMAO....sigh....


----------



## lienluu (Jun 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> Oh. You little brat! You tricked me into saying that!!!!!
> Hahahahaa!!!!!
> LMAO....sigh....



:rollhappy: :evil:


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay, Jane wanted a serious post. So in my most serious voice I will type. 

Nice colors! Thanks for posting! oke:


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 12, 2006)

Heather, you're not alone. I am not a fan of them either.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 12, 2006)

But, I can say that I do like the colors on these.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 12, 2006)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: 

Thanks to you all-especially the non-Miltoniopsis lovers.You have given me a lot of laughs.I have a varied collection so I find an interest in all of them.I can't live with just one genre alone-- too boring for me!


----------



## ScottMcC (Jun 15, 2006)

For the milt fans:






Miltonia Echo Bay 'Midnight Tears' AM/AOS


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 18, 2006)

Very beautiful! One of my favorite genera!

thanks


----------



## Park Bear (Jun 20, 2006)

I've gotten 3 milts now and I really hope I can keep them going and looking as nice as all of these


----------

